# How To Move Your Ob Sideways.



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

Right out of the gate we are all well here, and hope that all of our OB neighbors in PA and NJ are as well.

Yesterday we had quite the storm come through, the ground ended up coated with a layer of hail, we lost part of a 40' pine and the winds removed the roof of our shed.

Those very same winds lifted our OB and blew 2 out of 4 chocks out from the tires, and also one of the blocks from under the front right stabilizer. The entire trailer was pushed about 2 to 3 inches sideways! Thank God the jack didn't get pushed off of the blocks that it sits on.

I went through the trailer and all seems ok other than a coating of pine needles stuck to the outside. (The needles are splattered onto the fiberglass)

We had no real warning about the storm, NWS had issued a severe T-storm warning for Chester County (south of us), but we didn't receive any alarm or warning on this one, it just came and left like a runaway freight train.

As I said at the top, hoping that all of our friends and neighbors and those camping in this area yesterday are OK.

Be well all.
Carl


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

We were driving in Hershey around 12:15 when a storm warning came across the radio. They were announcing winds and nickel sized hail and for people to find secure shelter! The storm was for southern Lancaster County. We didn't see any of it in Hershey but the sky looked nasty south of us. I wonder if that was the same storm that hit you. It HAD to be pretty nasty if it moved your camper. Glad everyone was OK.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, now that is some wind!!!









It sounds fortunate that the OB kept the wheels on the ground (Generally). Were your stabilizers down? If so, have you loosened them and then reset them? I would worry that they would be under a lot of tension after the trailer moved like that.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Wow, now that is some wind!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even think of that! Thanks. Heading outside now to check that.

The one thing that saved our bacon I think is we have the BAL ratchet wheel locks (we use them and the tire chocks both) I think that kept the trailer from rolling, otherwise I think it would have moved more.

Take care everyone!
Carl


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad to hear it wasnt worse! I love those BAL chocks !!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Glad to hear it wasnt worse! I love those BAL chocks !!


x2! Without them I'm sure the damage would have been much worse.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

The BAL chocks are fantastic, but I can tell you that it is possible to move the trailer with them in place, given enough force. Uh... at least that's what a little birdie told me.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

It's weird how that storm moved threw Berks. We live in the Shillington area and just got a lot of heavy rain - no hail. Thunder and Lightning too. I know the Amity/Exeter area got hit real hard and I have friends that were camping in their Motor Home at Spring Gulch. They said that they couldn't hear each other from a couple of feet with the hail hitting their Motor home. You're right - it came and went like a freight train.

Glad all is well

Mike


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We had a similar storm here in VT, last weekend (not yesterday) really raised He** in one of our local campgrounds, rolled a couple of the older, smaller campers, and a cougar 5er!! Brought down ALOT of trees!! one HUGE cottonwood on a house, split it (the house) right in half. At our house we didn't even lose a leaf!! 3miles away YIKES!! We were actually OB-ing near Saratoga NY, and didn't know about it til late Sunday.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Carl,

What a difference a few miles can make. We were out of town. The house did not suffer any damage. According to the neighbors we had the storm but somehow it was not as awful here. Guess Mt. Penn gave us some protection







Glad to hear you all are OK! We were in Gettysburg, ironically we got all the warnings and no storm.

Steph


----------

